
Just who does Jon Stewart think he is? - pavel
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/10/24/AR2010102402645.html?sid=ST2010102500055
======
cshenoy
"Nevertheless, there are many, including Feldman, who don't view Stewart and
his program as above politics or partisanship. "The Daily Show's" popularity
soared as a direct result of its relentless satirical broadsides against the
Bush administration. While it certainly hasn't ignored Obama's foibles and
missteps, the critique seems less frequent and more subdued. One telling
statistic: During Bush's two terms, only one Cabinet member, Secretary of
Education Margaret Spellings, appeared on the show. During President Obama's
first two years, six Cabinet secretaries have been guests, plus the head of
the EPA, and first lady Michelle Obama."

\- Stupid statistic to point out. I'm sure many in the Bush administration
were invited but chose not to come on due to the ridicule many of them would
have faced. I vaguely remember Republicans sending out a memo telling their
representatives not to go on the show.

~~~
dalke
That quote omits that during Bush's two terms, Lynn Cheney appeared on "The
Daily Show."

------
jameskilton
I feel the article has completely missed the point. The "Rally to Restore
Sanity" and Colbert's "March to Keep Fear Alive" are, at their core, satire,
yes of Glen Beck's rally , but also of pretty much everything going on
politically in this country right now.

John Stewart is a brilliant comedian who's core value is simple: life is too
short to be so damn serious about everything. Lighten up, things are not that
bad.

~~~
rhizome
The OpEd is authoried by a guy who said that newspapers would have a better
chance of survival if they removed all of their content from the web. A year
and a half ago.

